# Snow Deflectors- Good For Overheating ?



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I don`t have many accounts, and the ones I do have are far apart. Does the deflectors or foils REALLY cut down on overheating problems ? Which one works better ?


----------



## Ark-Pro 2000 (Dec 19, 2004)

for your reference, click on the red sponsor tab on upper corner of this page,
Advance innovative plow parts,there is info on that page regarding overheating product. Have a safe and happy holiday. ark-pro 2000


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

Ark-Pro 2000 said:


> for your reference, click on the red sponsor tab on upper corner of this page,
> Advance innovative plow parts,there is info on that page regarding overheating product. Have a safe and happy holiday. ark-pro 2000


it says COMING SOON and to email them, is there info somewhere else?


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I've got a blizzard 810 and just installed the blizzard airfoil on top of the plow and now no more over heating problems.


----------



## Ark-Pro 2000 (Dec 19, 2004)

liny rob-

I'm working on posting a picture. i wont have it done till Monday due to the holidays. Happy holidays !!

ark-pro 2000 plowsite sponsor
red button at top of page :waving:


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Is there a difference which is better for airflow ?


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Are U Speaking Of Different Snow Deflectors?


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I mean is there better airflow with either a deflector or snow foil, or no difference with both?


----------



## Snowplow newbie (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm not sure that the snow foil or the snow deflector will be any good for overheating at all. Either way I believe that they would still block the air and not direct any into your radiator area. The Blizzard air deflector looks like it would work pretty good. You have to have something to get the air to the front of the truck. The other thing that I have seen is people making a delector for the air out of plexi-glass or some other material and putting it on the top of he up/down ram. I have seen some on E-bay, but you can make your own pretty easy. I think that this would work out by getting the air into the front of the truck. 

Hope that helps!!

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

When you drive with the plow up in the snow watch the airflow- the standard blade tends to send the air over the grill and over the hood hence not in the radiator, a deflector or foil changes the airflow and in many cases can create a negative pressure space behind the plow sucking in air curing the problem but not always. cheap solution- try driving with the blade angled when raised (contrary to most recomendations) this changes the airflow and may help.
Better solution- look into a bigger radiator (4 core from a 2 core).


----------



## Jone43 (Dec 28, 2004)

I put one of the hard plastic deflectors from western on my 8' Western and the way the deflector is rolled, I noticed I can drive with my blade a little higher and not get any radiator/tranny over heating like I did with out it on. You just have to find exactly the correct ride height to get proper air flow.


----------



## earthwerks (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm not convinced that a deflector will cure or reduce overheating---or if it even has an effect on it one way or another. I do know that my '99 Ram had the problem with a BOSS v-plow. At highway speeds I had to straighten the blade and lower the plow to the point that it almost touched the road. However, my '03 Ram which has different aerodynamics an a larger BOSS v-plow actually runs cooler by about 2-3 degrees regardless of what position it is in--even running at 70 MPH.

Several years ago I saw an older Chevy pickup with his plow all the way up going the other way on the freeway doing about 65-70 MPH. Apparently it had overheated as steam was blowing out the grille---not from under the truck cab as one would expect. Upon closer inspection the steam was actually being pulled OUT of the grille forward and up and over the plow then across the front of plow blade and trailing off the sides of the plow. Looking at the action of the steam it looked as though he was going backward!


----------



## rtp (Jan 14, 2005)

*coooler*



Ark-Pro 2000 said:


> for your reference, click on the red sponsor tab on upper corner of this page,
> Advance innovative plow parts,there is info on that page regarding overheating product. Have a safe and happy holiday. ark-pro 2000


With the weather changing from cold to warm and for you who have overheating proplems the coooler product is only and best product that really works. Also works as a snow defletor call 1-888-906-1120


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Try the trick with adjusting the blade height while driving and turn the blade slightly, usually the drivers side is the one you want extended slightly, safer in my opinion. Since I got a new Ford superduty, I cant even see my plow with it up or down, damn thing sits so high its unreal, runs like a fridgerator everytime :salute:


----------



## ahaycoman (Oct 28, 2002)

I made an airfoil (scoop?) for my Blizzard 810 that seems to work pretty well. The different thing about it is that I made it so I can easily adjust it to any of four different positions or angles. It works well enough for cooling, but you still have to pay a little attention to your temp gauge and adjust your plow height, speed, etc. accordingly. But it helps out a lot. I live about ten miles from where I begin my route, so I am familiar with the cooling problem. But when I don't need it for cooling purposes I put it in the lowest position where it serves dually as a place to post advertising such as your phone number or whatever, and also as a shield to prevent snow from rolling over into the solenoid/pump area when stacking snowpiles.
I also made a snow deflector out of some belting and some other stuff. It works very well and doesn't interfere at all with the retraction or extension of the wings.
If anyone's interested I could post some pictures if someone will tell me how to do it.


----------

